# MOQ - MOQ Limited



## System (24 April 2014)

On April 24th, 2014, Sirius Corporation Limited (SIU) changed its name and ASX code to Montech Holdings Limited (MOQ).


----------



## System (12 July 2016)

On July 12th, 2016, Montech Holdings Limited changed its name to MOQ Limited.


----------



## CBerg (23 October 2018)

Decent jump today after the release of Q1 cash flow (https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181023/pdf/43zjdndrqnc48m.pdf).
Share went from $0.22 to $0.235 with a intraday high of $0.24.

Not quite the bump that management were expecting but still on track to beat last year by a healthy margin.
Receipts: $21.2m v $17.1m
Operating net cashflow: $1.6m v $0.25m
Investing net cashflow: -$0.15m v -$0.31m
Opening cash balance: $3.9m v $3.2m
Closing cash balance: $5.4m v $3.2m


----------



## barney (23 October 2018)

CBerg said:


> Decent jump today after the release of Q1 cash flow (https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181023/pdf/43zjdndrqnc48m.pdf).
> Share went from $0.22 to $0.235 with a intraday high of $0.24.
> 
> Not quite the bump that management were expecting but still on track to beat last year by a healthy margin.
> ...




Interesting @CBerg …. So the guys are making a Profit … good start …. Low market Cap …. tick

And they have $5 million in the coffers …. sweet

I know nothing about the Co but after 2 minutes of reading it looks positive …

Chart is very sparse …. however todays Volume/price bump looks positive … Keep us posted


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 August 2022)

*30 June 2022*:
▪ Atturra (ATA) to acquire 100% of the fully diluted share capital of MOQ via Scheme of Arrangement
▪ Cash consideration of *$0.05 *for every 1 MOQ share held
▪ Represents a total offer value of $15.5million

*05 August 2022*:
All cash offer from ATA to Acquire MOQ Limited increased to* $0.06 *per MOQ Share

*08 August 2022: *
MOQ confirms receipt of Superior Proposal 
• MOQ’s Board has determined a competing proposal for *$0.066* cash per MOQ share by way of a scheme of arrangement to be a Superior Proposal.
▪ Further to that announcement, MOQ wishes to advise that the third party bidder is Brennan VDI Pty Ltd ACN 125 976 007.

10 August 2022 Market Announcement 
_*MOQ Limited (ASX: MOQ) – Trading Halt*_ 

10 August 2022 Market Announcement     
_*Atturra Limited (ASX: ATA) – Trading Halt *_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 August 2022)

_And getting to the pointy end._

Atturra Holdings Pty Limited has *increased *the scheme consideration announced to the ASX on 5 August 2022 from an all cash offer of $0.06 per MOQ share to an offer of *$0.07 per MOQ share, comprised of $0.055 in cash and $0.015 in fully paid ordinary shares* in Atturra Limited


----------



## System (23 November 2022)

On November 21st, 2022, MOQ Limited (MOQ) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between MOQ and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in MOQ by Brennan VDI Pty Ltd.


----------

